# Old Cat 955L



## txgencon (Jan 4, 2011)

OK, crazy question. Recently got and old 955L. Behind the seat are two caps. The larger on has a dipstick with % markings. I assume this is diesel but I swear it smells like varnish (old diesel?). Is the other one for hydraulic fluid? I swear it smells just like the other one. Do I just take out the screen and stick a (clean) stick to check level. Do I fill it up?


----------



## tgeb (Feb 9, 2006)

It has been a pretty long while since I've held down the seat of a 955, but if I recall, you're correct. The fuel has the dipstick with the % markings and the other is hydraulic fluid and there should be a site glass on the side of the hydraulic tank to indicate the fill level.

But then again....


----------



## GettingBy (Aug 19, 2010)

I was not able to pull up a manual for this on the Web without paying $.

Doubtful that both fluids have the same density. 
If you can pull out a syringe full of each and weigh each and look up densities it may decide this issue.

Or call rental places and ask them. One rental guy told me where to look for the clogged jet for the problem with my 12 YO leafblower.


----------



## SouthonBeach (Oct 18, 2012)

tgeb said:


> It has been a pretty long while since I've held down the seat of a 955, but if I recall, you're correct. The fuel has the dipstick with the % markings and the other is hydraulic fluid and there should be a site glass on the side of the hydraulic tank to indicate the fill level.
> 
> 
> 
> But then again....



On a D3 it sounds the same. Long metal dipstick is fuel. Should have a screen in it too. 
The other is hydraulic fluid. Should be a sight glass on the tank somewhere. 
I'd probably try to suck some out of each tank to see what it looks like or at least tape some paper towel on the end of a stick and dip it in the tank and see what it looks like.


----------



## GettingBy (Aug 19, 2010)

SouthonBeach said:


> see what it looks like.


Good idea, 'cause it turns out that the density of each fluid is about the same.

But. . .I'd think diesel fuel repels water while the other absorbs water 

"Glycol-ether based fluids are hygroscopic, and absorbed moisture will greatly reduce the boiling point over time. Mineral oil and silicone based fluids are not hygroscopic."

so there may other clues as to which is which.

BTW, Cat hydraulic fluid
"Holds water in dispersion – contains emulsifiers specifically designed to 
disperse water. Cat does not recommend oils that “separate,” “shed,” or 
“release” water. "
so it seems it will absorb water.


----------



## Railman (Jan 19, 2008)

Fuel tank is about 60 gal.
Hydraulic system TOTAL is about 25 gal.


----------



## SouthonBeach (Oct 18, 2012)

The last way to tell is see what size lines are hooked to each tank. Fuel is small. Hydraulic fluid is going to be much larger. It might take some removing of panels but would be worth it in the end to see what's hiding.


----------



## rustyjames (Aug 28, 2008)

Might also want to check to make sure fuel wasn't added to the hydraulic tank, believe me it happens. Those 955's are a CAT classic, great machines.


----------



## txgencon (Jan 4, 2011)

I sampled the hydraulic fluid. The cap on it was padlocked when I got it and I had to cut the lock off. Hydraulic fluid was very clean but a little low. Added about 3 gallons.

Diesel dipstick registered just over 10%. I put in 52 gallons and it now is at just over 90%. I understand it hold almost 63 gallons.

Rocking and rolling now. Almost need a respirator - exhaust is right there in your face.


----------



## SouthonBeach (Oct 18, 2012)

Get a longer stack to put on it. It's not good breathing all that crap.


----------



## txgencon (Jan 4, 2011)

SouthonBeach said:


> Get a longer stack to put on it. It's not good breathing all that crap.


I will do that. For now, I reversed the exhaust flapper. That directs it away from the operator and it's not like I'm going to trailer it anywhere. It'll stay on the "farm". Besides, if I did have it moved, I'd duct tape the flapper down anyway. I put a paint bucket over it now when I park it.


----------



## GettingBy (Aug 19, 2010)

Thanks for your post. 
I didn't realize until now that hydraulic fluid transfers power, much the same as driveshafts, differentials, chains, belts, Romex, garden hoses, radio transmitters, water wheels, etc..


----------



## rino1494 (Jan 31, 2006)

Great machines. We have a 955k and a 977L with ripper. Use the the 977 to rip and load shale in our shale pit and the 955 goes out on a job about once a year. It was my dad's first machine back in the early 80's. It came home in pieces and he put it all back together.


----------



## mattg2448 (Jan 26, 2015)

Correct me if I'm wrong, but is this a track loader?


----------



## txgencon (Jan 4, 2011)

That's what I call it.


----------



## Buildernick (Aug 6, 2013)

We call that a "drott"


----------



## RST (Mar 28, 2015)

That is a good machine. That was my first loader 955L bought a new JD/Liebehr 655K in 06 and it would not push trees on a dead push like that old 955 would. Regret selling it now


----------

